# When to winterize?



## schmendog (Jul 26, 2021)

So many different opinions on this when you Google it.

I'm trying to run mine as long as possible due to a late renovation, but beginning this week we have our first forecasted temps that are dipping to 29 and 30° at night.

Is it time to winterize now? Is it air temperature-based, or soil temperature based?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

It is a judgement call. The in-ground pipes and heads are not going to freeze from a few nights of 28-32 degrees if the days are warming to 50s. A bigger concern is the backflow preventer if it is outside. That will usually freeze before the in ground pipes if there is water in it. Even it will be OK with a few cold nights, but at some point it is going to freeze and that can be expensive.


----------

